# 16' Fat Cat DSW for sale



## Mmfl1 (Jun 22, 2014)

For Sale



























































































16' Fat Cat DSW fully loaded poling platform,casting platform,in deck cooler/live well, live well under seat 6 rod holders in deck trolling motor, Brand new Evinrude 90HO Etec with approximately 9 hrs and 4yrs of warranty left on it. Battery like new 20k


----------



## Mmfl1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mmfl1 said:


> For Sale
> View attachment 4592693
> View attachment 4592694
> View attachment 4592695
> ...


Please email at [email protected]


----------



## Mmfl1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sold


----------

